# Rotate Video in CS4?



## iflynething (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a video I'm trying to use in a video/photo slideshow but the video is shot vertical. 

Because of this, I have no way to rotate it - be it in PS or another editing program. It's of my girlfriends sister when she first started walking and I don't want to have to keep turning my head when that part of the slideshow is made.

I attempted to do it in CS4 but only got screenshots of the entire frame. I was thinking I could rotate each frame and compose it back together. It's a tedious process, but I would do that for her mom.

If anyone knows how to rotate the entire video (it's about 20 sec long) in CS4 or would mind doing it for me, I will send the file to you.

~Michael~


----------



## boogschd (Sep 14, 2009)

CS4 - photoshop ?

i dont think photoshop does video stuff :/


----------



## kundalini (Sep 14, 2009)

boogschd said:


> CS4 - photoshop ?
> 
> i dont think photoshop does video stuff :/


CS4 Extended does, but can't help the OP as to how.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I knew it did, I just don't know how. I do have the extended version also

~Michael~


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

I read in a magazine how to edit out a green screen. I imagine you would have to record an action and go to image > rotate canvas. Then perform the action for all the frames


----------



## iflynething (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not sure how to open up the frames though individually and run that action...

~Michael~


----------

